# +490% to the bank per 5 month (flat 4%)



## UncleSam (Dec 2, 2019)

Hello everyone!

I have expensive software that finds strange bets on matches of 2-3 leagues with large sums.
Also, sometimes I get information on Indonesia 3 league and on Czech Republic u19 from first hand. 

Eventually:
*+ 490% to the bank.*
~ 70% winnings
~ 24% ROI


*Statistics:*








						t.me/unclesambet
					

Main  Tips here -> https://t.me/unclesambet #,Odd,0.5 or 1,Value,Total,Bank,Graph 1,2,1,1,1,4% 2,1.6,1,1,0.6,6% 3,2,1,0,-1,2% 4,1.94,1,1,0.94,6% 5,1.91,1,1,0.91,10% 6,1.91,1,1,0.91,13% 7,1.9,1,1,0.9,17% 8,1.75,1,1,0.75,20% 9,1.7,1,1,0.7,23% 10,1.6,1,0,-1,19% 11,1.6,1,1,0.6,21% 12,1.5,1,1,0.5,23% ...




					docs.google.com
				
















*In this thread, I will sometimes post these matches, I also have my own channel.*


----------



## UncleSam (Dec 2, 2019)

p.s.
today I had this information


----------



## UncleSam (Dec 3, 2019)

*Live bet*
FC Alashkert - Junior Sevan FC 
Total Over 4 (1.5 odds)


----------



## UncleSam (Dec 3, 2019)

2-2  
waiting next goal)


----------



## UncleSam (Dec 3, 2019)

3-2 win   
p.s. in my channel i publish this match early for hi odds








						Uncle Sam
					

@unclesamreal




					t.me


----------

